# anyone running cm7 nightlies have issues



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

[FIXED] thanks to everyone who [email protected]


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

No serious issues on any of the releases for me so far. I would A) Go into ROM Manager or CWM and select "fix permissions" if that does no good, (B) do a full data/cache/dalvik cache wipe and reinstall the rom/kernel


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

What Nightly are you on?


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Herp derp, realized that wasn't aimed at me. Insomnia does that lol

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## axsys (Aug 5, 2011)

Its an issue with flash 10.3 on CM7. You need to download an apk of 10.2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Right now I'm on 8/13...I can't find a decent flash 10.2 apk...I found one that gave me video but no audio...


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a fix for flash to work on CM7. I tried it and it seems to work.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17023144&postcount=524


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

worked [email protected]# thank you so much!


----------

